# what is the best and purest way to make an amp today ?



## T0R (Jun 12, 2022)

apaan is history so forget it 
bmk powder is verry easy to get you hands on it . 
liquid bmk 
starting from zero 

I read a lot of messages that that bmk powder would not be such a pure product. 
maybe this is becouse the exact way off doing it perfect is not known . 

the bmk powder is 99% 

I also read that the apaan speed was the best .


----------



## Mclssmxxl

All methods posted here yield relativley clean amphetamine freebase, which you (hopefully) further purify by steam distillation(before precipitation ofcourse) and or acetone wash after precipitation.Question dosen’t really make sense.Amphetamine is amphetamine, either l or d, there is no “apaan speed”.Maybe the reaction starting from the aceto-nitrile produces d-amphetamine in a bigger proportion, I don’t know.Either way there is thread by patton for separating enantiomers.


Chose the route most convenient to you, vis-a-vis what reagent you can get, yield etc.


----------



## William Dampier

About the separation of entanomers, perhaps there will be a video soon.


----------



## T0R

William Dampier said:


> About the separation of entanomers, perhaps there will be a video soon.



William Dampier
this is verry nice !


----------

